# peptide for healing?



## Mkpaint (Sep 2, 2012)

Doc says I tore back muscle and gave me muscle relaxer and pain med. Said it would just take time. What peptide is best for healing?


----------



## njc (Sep 3, 2012)

Pegylated MGF microdosed repeatedly at the site of the injury.

Just be sure to get MEDICAL GRADE.  PM me if you would like.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 3, 2012)

Would that stuff help repair disc?


----------



## njc (Sep 3, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> Would that stuff help repair disc?



You couldnt safely get the injections deep enough.  If you could it may depend upon the disc issue you were reffering to.  Degenerative disc disease probably not, something like a tear maybe, but like I said you couldnt get the shot deep enough unfortunately.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 4, 2012)

njc said:


> Pegylated MGF microdosed repeatedly at the site of the injury.
> 
> Just be sure to get MEDICAL GRADE.  PM me if you would like.


I can't reach site of injury any other suggestions? I was reading old school lifters stuff using a ghrp with cjc 1295 wo dac and said it helped alot. I'm reading just having trouble understanding reconstituting and figuring out dosage.


----------



## osta-president (Sep 5, 2012)

ONE WORD... TB-500  

Thymosin Beta 4 -10mg (TB 500)



















[url]www.osta-gain.com
[/URL]


----------



## osta-president (Sep 5, 2012)

Osta-Gain 

Thymosin Beta 4 in layman's terms means repair and recovery faster than  ever imaginable. Originally developed for repair and recovery in equine  racing, the application soon reached the bovine world in the form of  rodeo competition and shortly thereafter, humans began researching the  product in human tissue repair and regeneration. Scientifically, there  is no human research available as it is not available for human use. Anecdotal evidence, citations and observations by experienced  chemically enhanced athletes around the world are singing its praises.  It is very cost effective when compared to human growth hormone and may elicit a much greater healing response than hgh, igf-1 or peg mgf.


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 5, 2012)

osta-president said:


> ONE WORD... TB-500
> 
> Thymosin Beta 4 -10mg (TB 500)
> 
> ...




*BUMP USE CODE

Freedom

TO save 45% OFF!
osta-gain.com
*


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 6, 2012)

Tb500 is the winner. Also igf1-lr3 around injured site has helped in my previous research


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 6, 2012)

A full cycle of it would cost a lot


----------

